# need dx for Bittocks Mass



## esmith (Mar 20, 2009)

What dx code would you use for a Buttocks Mass?


----------



## kmhall (Mar 20, 2009)

*Buttock Mass*

Is the mass malignant, benign, of uncertain behavior or unspecified?  

Malignant Primary 195.3
Malignant Secondary 198.89
Malignant Ca in Situ 232.5

Benign 229.8
Uncertain Behavior 238.8
Unspecified 239.8

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## esmith (Mar 20, 2009)

The neoplasm table states Category 239 calssifies by site neoplasms of unspecified morphology and behavior. the term "mass" unless otherwise stated, IS NOT to be regarded as a neoplasm growth.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 20, 2009)

*Could it be a cyst?*

Could it be a cyst? or Lesion?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## saran2383@gmail.com (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
Mass is unspecified lesion, present in the buttock region.here high specification is site of lesion. buttock region comes under th pelvic region. So Mass in the pelvic region leads code 789.30


----------

